# Secuenciador de luces + efecto



## fermaxs (Feb 21, 2007)

Hola a todos, soy fernando, estoy en primer año de ing. electronica pero no puedo aguntar un par de años para aprender ciertas cosas, asi que decidi buscar alluda. No tengo conocimientos en electronica, pero amo el audio y la iluminacion, lo que quiero hacer es un secuenciador de luces para 6 luces de 220w con un par de efectos ej: que vallan y vuelvan. Ademas soy dj y amo armar yo mismo mis elementos de trabajo tiene otro sentido!!!. Me gustaria que me vallan explicando y yo los voy a seguir con mucho interes. Yo se que lo que les pido alomejor no es de la mas sencillo para alguien que no sabe nada pero la verdad tengo muchas ganas de aprender. 
Desde ya muchas gracias. Saludos


----------



## canales (Feb 22, 2007)

Saludos Fermax.

Eso lo puedes hacer con ayuda de un  microcontrolador. Un microcontrolador es un dispositivo electronico que se puede programar para hacer varias tareas. Fijate que en algunos tutoriales de microcontroladores te dicen que aprender a como usarlos no necesita de mucho conocimiento en electronica y de programacion.

Te dejo este link: http://www.mstracey.btinternet.co.uk/pictutorial/picmain.htm

Este es un buen tutorial para comenzar con los microcontroladores, sobre todo con los Pic. Pic es el nombre que se les da a los microcontroladores fabricados por MICROSHIP.INC

Espero que te sirva.......

Buen día!!!


----------



## canales (Feb 23, 2007)

Hola de nuevo Farmaxs.

Este es un programa para un microcontrolador pic 16F84, el cual hace que se enciendan varios led uno a la vez de izquierda a derecha y viceversa.


```
processor	p=16f84
#include	"p16f84.inc"
__CONFIG _CP_OFF & _DEBUG_OFF & _WRT_OFF & _CPD_OFF & _LVP_OFF & _BODEN_ON & _PWRTE_ON & _WDT_OFF & _XT_OSC 

;***Definición de variables***

estado	equ	03h
trisA	equ	85h
trisB	equ	86h
portA	equ	05h
portB	equ	06h
count	equ	0ch

;***Configuración de los puertos de salida***

bsf	estado,5
clrf	trisA
clrf	trisB

;***Seteo de los puertos de salida***

bcf	estado,5
clrf	portA
clrf	portB
movlw	01h
movwf	portA

;***Inicio del encendido de los leds***

Inicio
	
		rlf	portA,1
		call	Carga
		call	Delay
		rlf	portA,1
		call	Carga
		call	Delay
		rlf	portA,1
		call	Carga
		call	Delay
		rlf	portA,1
		call	Carga
		call	Delay
		rlf	portA,1
		clrw
		clrf	portA

		
		movlw	01h
		movwf	portB
		call	Carga
		call	Carga
		clrw
		clrw
		clrw
		rlf	portB,1
		call	Carga
		call	Delay
		rlf	portB,1
		call	Carga
		call	Delay
		rlf	portB,1
		call	Carga
		call	Delay
		rlf	portB,1
		call	Carga
		call	Delay
		rlf	portB,1
		call	Carga
		call	Delay
		rlf	portB,1
		call	Carga
		call	Delay
		rlf	portB,1
		call	Carga
		call	Delay
		
		rrf	portB,1
		call	Carga
		call	Delay
		rrf	portB,1
		call	Carga
		call	Delay
		rrf	portB,1
		call	Carga
		call	Delay
		rrf	portB,1
		call	Carga
		call	Delay
		rrf	portB,1
		call	Carga
		call	Delay
		rrf	portB,1
		call	Carga
		call	Delay
		rrf	portB,1
		call	Carga
		call	Delay
		clrf	portB

		movlw	50h
		movwf	portA
		call	Carga
		call	Carga
		rrf	portA,1
		call	Carga
		call	Delay
		rrf	portA,1
		call	Carga
		call	Delay
		rrf	portA,1
		call	Carga
		call	Delay
		rrf	portA,1
		call	Carga
		call	Delay
		

		goto	Inicio

Carga
		movlw	05h
		movwf	count
		return

Delay
		loop	
			decfsz	count,1
			goto	loop
			return

end
```


----------



## fermaxs (Feb 27, 2007)

Hola Canales!!!!, Muchas gracias por tu alluda de verdad te lo agradesco. Ahora solo me queda traducir la información y ver que puedo hacer, gustaria tener tu direccion de correo para consultarte en cuanto emprenda el proyecto!
Desde ya muchas gracias por tu alluda y colavoracion
Saludos...


----------



## canales (Feb 27, 2007)

Con gusto te ayudaré cuando pueda. Yo estoy comenzando también con los microcontroladores.

Oye, contacta algunos de tus compatriotas que tengan experiencia en microcontroladores, yo sé que en Argentina hay personas muy buenas con el manejo de microcontroladores, sobre todo con los pic. Entra al apartado Microntroladores y Sistemas Embedidos de este foro y allí también encontrarás ayuda.


----------



## canales (Feb 28, 2007)

Oye, no me había dado cuenta que estaba en el apartado que te recomendaba. Pensé que estaba en el apartado Cuestiones Elementales de la Electrónica.


----------



## cubeusk (Mar 1, 2007)

hola fermaxs yo mas que el PIC te recomendaria que emezaras por microncontroladores con arquitectura 8051 son bastante mas potentes que los PIC y con una estructura bastante mas sencilla de entender que la de los PIC. 

En este link te explican lo basico sobre la arquitectura de los 51 programacion basica en ASM y C

http://www.sc.ehu.es/sbweb/webcentro/automatica/web_8051/index.htm

Si te surge cualquier duda no dudes en consultarla.


----------



## fermaxs (Mar 12, 2007)

Hola a todos les agradesco por su alluda, muchas gracias por todo lo aportado voy a probar los dos tipos de integrados a programar. y voy a consultar con colegas argentinos ademas hay muchos de ellos que hacen estos secuenciadores y muy buenos

Muchas gracias por toda la alluda rindada.

Saludos


----------

